# Brita water Filter



## mtbryda203 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had asked another question in a different thread. Some one had mentioned a Brita water filter, would that work to filter wine? Better then nothing right?


----------



## GreginND (Mar 11, 2013)

No, do not use a Brita filter. The filter cartridges use carbon filters. That will strip your wine of flavors and tannins.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2013)

Greg is fight, do not use any filter that contains carbon.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, do not do that. You can get a Vinbrite gravity filter which is as cheap as they come and do work. They take about 45 minutes to do 6 gallons but without some kind of pump its snag your limited to.


----------



## Arne (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe he was trying to help you get rid of an unwanted flavor. It was just a suggestion to try and help resolve your problem. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually did that a number of year ago and I agree. The wine came out tasing like water and just a clear!


----------



## Arne (Mar 12, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I actually did that a number of year ago and I agree. The wine came out tasing like water and just a clear!


 
Turning perfectly good wine into water. What a waste. Maybe Mtbryda should only try filtering a little of his wine,try it and see if it helps. Arne.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 12, 2013)

Arne said:


> Turning perfectly good wine into water. What a waste. Maybe Mtbryda should only try filtering a little of his wine,try it and see if it helps. Arne.



Agreed. The OP has possible Mercaptans in his wine giving off a "burnt rubber" smell. 
I originally recommended Norit D-10 but suggested testing some through a Britta filter after acid treatment to verify it was Mertaptans. 
I also recommended the whole house filter if he's going to do more wine.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 12, 2013)

I would first check to see if copper will fix the problem. It may still be H2S and not mercaptans.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 12, 2013)

They really should have a vinmetrica testing system for iPhone since we can't taste or smell a persons wine over the Internet....... yet.


----------



## mrchrisjordan091 (Jul 15, 2021)

Agreed. The OP's wine may include Mercaptans, which emit a "burnt rubber" odour.
I first advised Norit D-10, but after acid treatment, I suggested passing some through a Britta filter to ensure it was Mertaptans.
If he's going to make additional wine, I also suggested the complete home filtration.


----------



## mrchrisjordan091 (Sep 21, 2021)

Agreed. The OP's wine may include Mercaptans, which have a distinct odour similar to "burnt rubber."
Initially, I offered Norit D-10, but after treating it with acid, I suggested putting it through a Britta filter to be sure it was Mertaptans.
I also recommended the whole home filtration if he plans on making more wine.


----------



## mrchrisjordan091 (Dec 13, 2021)

mrchrisjordan091 said:


> Agreed. The OP's wine may include Mercaptans, which have a distinct odour similar to "burnt rubber."
> Initially, I offered Norit D-10, but after treating it with acid, I suggested putting it through a Britta filter to be sure it was Mertaptans.
> I also recommended the whole home filtration if he plans on making more wine.


That's Good


----------

